# Chicago ballooner bikes club and Chicago Taildraggers spring kick off ride/bbq



## fboggs1986 (Jan 31, 2018)

Join us Sunday, April 22, 2018 at 11:00 AM for Spring Fox River Trail Ride & Barbeque in scenic Oswego, IL. We'll kick off our Spring season by riding the Trail from Oswego to Geneva, where we'll have a great photo opportunity in front of the historic B.F. Goodrich Tire and Auto store front on Main Street. Added to the fun is that this will be a combined ride with the Chicago Ballooners and the Chicago Taildragger Groups.

We'll meet to socialize at Joel & Gilly's house, located at 4810 Mill Road, Oswego, at 11 AM. There is plenty of room for parking and a long, paved driveway for our bikes. We'll head out on our ride at 12 Noon and take the short, half mile ride on US Hwy 31 to the beginning of the Fox River Trail in Oswego. Once on the Trail, we'll head north for an easy, mostly flat, paved path (90% of the Trail is paved, dedicated path, 10% is village/city streets) from Oswego, through historic downtown Aurora, along the famous Batavia Vintage Windmill Park, and into lovely Geneva for our picture opportunity (13.9 miles each way). The Trail follows the Fox River and there are many local bike shops conventiently located next to the path to help out if needed.

Once we are back at Joel & Gilly's, we'll fire up the grill and cook out brats, dogs, and burgers. Joel & Gilly will provide the meats, potato salad, beans, condiments and platewear. BYOB is encouraged and people can bring adult beverages if they like. All are encouraged to bring their bag chairs, etc.

Our Rain Date will be Sunday, May 6, 2018, same times. Please refrain from last second cancellations, if possible, as Joel & Gilly will be purchasing the food on Friday, April 21st. 

We are looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday, April 22nd!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack0327 (Mar 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2018)

A couple Gateway Coasters will be in attendance for this.


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 4, 2018)

One of our participants for this ride, Darrell Yarborough, had these cool spoke cards made for the event. The card features a vintage bike and our 182 year old house, known in Oswego, IL as "The Parker House". The first 35 riders will receive one!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2018)

mack0327 said:


> One of our participants for this ride, Darrell Yarborough, had these cool spoke cards made for the event. The card features a vintage bike and our 182 year old house, known in Oswego, IL as "The Parker House". The first 35 riders will receive one!
> 
> View attachment 782678



Awesome!


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 8, 2018)

Bikes and bbq? Where do I sign up?


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 10, 2018)

12 day forecast calls for a high of 56 degrees and mostly cloudy. Let's keep our fingers crossed!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 10, 2018)

mack0327 said:


> One of our participants for this ride, Darrell Yarborough, had these cool spoke cards made for the event. The card features a vintage bike and our 182 year old house, known in Oswego, IL as "The Parker House". The first 35 riders will receive one!
> 
> View attachment 782678



Cool ! I do hangtags for all the SKIDKINGS rides ....Good to see others do cool give keepsakes ...Here is the tag for my up-coming ride on Sunday .Will be riding past the Park Ave Garage , been there since 1927..Don't look like it ,but the building is still there. That B.F. Goodrich building is really cool! What's the inside look like?


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 10, 2018)

The inside of the shop is pretty bare with a few items for sale. Most of what they sell are parts that shops pick up. 

Your media looks awesome!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 16, 2018)

It's hard to believe with all of the snow the area has experienced over the last few days that we actually have a decent weather forecast for this coming weekend. The forecast on Sunday is "Partly Cloudy with a high of 57 degrees. Winds 10-20 mph." As long as this doesn't change for the worse, our Spring Ride is a "Go". I'll make a final decision on Thursday as that's the last day I can call off the purchase of supplies for this Ride. Thanks to all who are planning on coming!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bump! Coming up this Sunday!! Can’t wait for a ride! 

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 16, 2018)

Great news! Our friend, Joe Shifter from Riverside, CA made one of his beautiful ShurSpins as a raffle prize for this event. This ShurSpin is one of a kind, assembled, stained, and hand painted by Joe himself.  These look awesome on a vintage bike's handlebars. Check out Joe's video on The CABE or You Tube. Mounting hardware is included in the prize. The iPhone cell holder gives the ShurSpin scale (9 inch propeller).

Raffle tickets are $1 each or six for $5. Proceeds earned in the raffle will go towards the Tour de Cure Ride to Beat Diabetes after some of the event expenses are covered. Prize value is $100.00.

The raffle tickets will be for sale at the Spring Ride only and the winner must be present to win. We will draw our winner after the Barbeque. Thanks for participating in our 2018 Spring Ride!












Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack0327 (Apr 19, 2018)

mack0327 said:


> It's hard to believe with all of the snow the area has experienced over the last few days that we actually have a decent weather forecast for this coming weekend. The forecast on Sunday is "Partly Cloudy with a high of 57 degrees. Winds 10-20 mph." As long as this doesn't change for the worse, our Spring Ride is a "Go". I'll make a final decision on Thursday as that's the last day I can call off the purchase of supplies for this Ride. Thanks to all who are planning on coming!



We have 20-25 people coming to this event. Should be lots of fun! Please, no last minute RSVPs as the RSVP window has passed. Thanks!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 22, 2018)

Great time today! Thanks to everyone for coming out! 

Frank 
























cdn.com/20180422/d2322d87dc85df812663ceba8ec90222.jpg[/IMG]








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2018)

It was a great day for it, and it looks like there was a lot of great bikes!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2018)

This thing is wild! He could probably signal Batman with this bike!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like a great turn out, hope to ride with y’all on the next one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

